# Neues Cannondale Hardtail Scalpel HT?!



## hanspistole (9. November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat Cannondale still und heimlich ein neues Hardtail vorgestellt oder habe ich es nur nicht mitbekommen?






						Scalpel HT
					






					www.cannondale.com
				




Es heißt Scalpel HT, etwas längerer Reach und flacherer Lenkwinkel als das F-SI. Soll es das F-SI in Zukunft ersetzen oder ist das nur ein weiteres Hardtail im Sortiment?
Rein optisch finde ich das F-SI schöner, die tiefen Sitzstreben am Scalpel HT gefallen mir nicht so, sollen aber wie schon so oft flexen und Komfort bringen.


----------



## pirat00 (9. November 2021)

hanspistole schrieb:


> oder habe ich es nur nicht mitbekommen?



Nö, wird heute offiziell vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (9. November 2021)

66er LW ist mir viel zu flach.
Ich bin raus bei diesem Bike.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2021)

Optisch gefaellt es mir... aber ich hab SO keinen Bock auf AI!


----------



## pirat00 (9. November 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber ich hab SO keinen Bock auf AI!


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Rahmen AI hat, in den Beschreibungen steht nichts mehr davon.
Wäre dann definitiv ein Argument für einen Kauf wenn die darauf verzichten würden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2021)

Doch, aber gut versteckt... beim HiMod1 steht beim Kettenblatt AI spacing dabei.

AI ist der Grund, warum ich eine EpicHT mit Ocho und eine Ramlon mit Ocho fahren.


----------



## pirat00 (9. November 2021)

Steht aber nur bei dem Modell dabei, bei den anderen nicht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. November 2021)

Mit 120mm Federweg…🥰


----------



## cd-surfer (9. November 2021)

110mm?!


----------



## Gefahradler (9. November 2021)

Aber nur beim vorläufigen Top-Modell, alle (3) anderen haben 100mm


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. November 2021)

Ob sich die 10mm bemerkbar machen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffy71 (15. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hat denn schon jemand eins bestellt...?

Gruß Frank


----------



## fellie (16. November 2021)

Kein Frameset, keine Bestellung. Finde es sehr schwach das CD keine Framesets anbietet.
Zudem ist das "Topmodel" nicht mit SRAM zu haben, fällt also auch raus.


----------



## pirat00 (16. November 2021)

fellie schrieb:


> Zudem ist das "Topmodel" nicht mit SRAM zu haben, fällt also auch raus.


Abwarten, da wird noch was nachgeschoben.
SRAM hat da was im Köcher....


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. November 2021)

pirat00 schrieb:


> SRAM hat da was im Köcher....


In welcher Richtung? Weißt du da Genaueres?


----------



## Duffy71 (17. November 2021)

Ich habe auch gehört das sich da eventuell noch was am Auslieferungszustand ändern könnte. Das ging aber eher in die Richtung Bereifung o.ä.... Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich das Teil fährt!


----------



## pirat00 (17. November 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> In welcher Richtung? Weißt du da Genaueres?


Angeblich was in Richtung xx1 axs SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. November 2021)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Angeblich was in Richtung xx1 axs SL.


Heißt "SL" hier auch sowas wie super light?


----------



## pirat00 (17. November 2021)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hugo (17. November 2021)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Aber nur beim vorläufigen Top-Modell, alle (3) anderen haben 100mm


Die drei anderen kommen vor allem mit Alu-Lefty, während das Topmodell eine getravelte 120er Carbon hat.
Ich vermute, dass die 100er Carbon-Ocho über kurz oder lang aus dem Programm genommen und durch die 120er ersetzt wird, wobei die 100mm weiterhin in Alu zu haben sind.

Finde das Rad bislang aber zu schwer. Ein ordentliches Scalpel fully wiegt auch nicht mehr, von daher ist noch ziemlich viel Luft nach oben was zukünftige Topmodelle angeht.


----------



## Gefahradler (18. November 2021)

fellie schrieb:


> Kein Frameset, keine Bestellung. Finde es sehr schwach das CD keine Framesets anbietet.
> Zudem ist das "Topmodel" nicht mit SRAM zu haben, fällt also auch raus.


Die Framesets kommen meistens später raus, war bei meinem Scalpel SI auch so.


----------



## fellie (18. November 2021)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Die Framesets kommen meistens später raus, war bei meinem Scalpel SI auch so.


Dann schau dir mal das aktuelle Scalpel an, was da raus kam ist ein Witz (Farbe).
Specialized macht da seine Hausaufgaben leider deutlich besser. So verkauft man eben weniger.


----------



## Hugo (19. November 2021)

fellie schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal das aktuelle Scalpel an, was da raus kam ist ein Witz (Farbe).
> Specialized macht da seine Hausaufgaben leider deutlich besser. So verkauft man eben weniger.


Vielleicht mit Absicht?


----------



## zedi (19. November 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Heißt "SL" hier auch sowas wie super light?


Ne, sofort lieferbar!


----------



## kleinerblaumann (19. November 2021)

zedi schrieb:


> Ne, sofort lieferbar!


Damit hätten sie aktuell ja tatsächlich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal


----------



## Duffy71 (2. Dezember 2021)

Die ersten Bikes sind bei meinem Händler eingetroffen....! Meins kommt aber leider erst mitte Januar. Dann hab ich halt noch etwas längere Vorfreude!


----------



## Jon_Snow (12. Februar 2022)

Hier war es ja eine Weile ruhig. Hat denn inzwischen wer ein Scalpel HT? 

Mich würde vor allem das Gewicht des günstigeren Rahmens (Scalpel 3 und 4) im Vergleich zum Hi-mod (laut CD ja 895g) interessieren. 

Weiß da jemand schon genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (14. Februar 2022)

Ich denke, dass der Rahmen je nach Grüße 1200-1300g wiegen wird, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Der Himod wiegt laut einer Messung in der Bike in größe L schon ca. 1090 g.
Tja, da bleibe ich vermutlich bei meinen Himod FSI Rahmen mit 943g (2019) und 967g (2016) in L.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. März 2022)

Das Rad'l wurde sagenhafte 3x in den letzten 10 Jahre im Namen geändert. Das da kein Käufer mehr durchblickt ist auch klar.


Flash
F-Si
jetzt Scalpel HT ( wobei das Scalpel in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer DIE Race Feile gewesen ist und ein Fully war )

Da sind richtige Strategen am Werk....


----------



## pirat00 (12. März 2022)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Flash



Gut, Flash durften sie es ja nicht weiter nennen. Ein anderer Hersteller nutzte ja schon den Namen und hat es CD untersagt ihn zu nutzen.
Aber prinzipiell  stimme ich dir da zu.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. März 2022)

Oder man wird alt....


----------



## Hugo (14. März 2022)

Darin sehe ich jetzt wirklich das kleinste Problem.
Verwirrender für unbedarfte Kunden finde ich eher, dass derzeit das F-Si und Scalpel HT parallel angeboten werden und auf den ersten Blick nicht so richtig klar wird, welches jetzt das richtige wäre.
Aber das wird sich in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten wahrscheinlich erledigen.

Bin mal gespannt ob dann noch ein Scalpel HT SE kommt, nachdem es schon von Scalpel bis SuperSix Evo „SE“ Varianten mit mehr „Abfahrtspotenz“ gibt.
120mm Gabel, Dropperpost und breitere reifen, et voila….Trail-Hardtail…. Ach ne…. Gibt’s ja schon…. Heisst dann „Trail“


----------



## Alfo84 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe heute begonnen mein neues Acid Red HT4 umzubauen. Der 760mm Cannondale Lenker mit Vorbau wiegen gute 425gr. Neuer 760mm Lenker mit 60mm -17° Vorbau sind nun bei 235gr. Der originale Laufradsatz mit Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Kassette und Schläuchen wiegt gute 4,9kg 

Haben wir hier noch ein paar Scalpel HT Fahrer die paar Gewichte posten können? Laut meiner Excel Liste müsste ich bei knapp 9kg landen.


----------



## Rubin (13. Oktober 2022)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute begonnen mein neues Acid Red HT4 umzubauen. Der 760mm Cannondale Lenker mit Vorbau wiegen gute 425gr. Neuer 760mm Lenker mit 60mm -17° Vorbau sind nun bei 235gr. Der originale Laufradsatz mit Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Kassette und Schläuchen wiegt gute 4,9kg
> 
> Haben wir hier noch ein paar Scalpel HT Fahrer die paar Gewichte posten können? Laut meiner Excel Liste müsste ich bei knapp 9kg landen.


Bei r2-Bike gibt's doch für quasi alle aktuellen Teile Gewichte 😃 Reine Anbauteile und Kleinteile dürften sich im ähnlichen Bereich bewegen wie beim F-Si, und dafür hab ich eine seeehr ausführliche Excel. 

Hier könntest du dich auch beteiligen, bzw. bisschen Gewichte teilt @RedFlash da auch.


----------



## Alfo84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Mir gings um die OEM Cannondale Teile. Ansonsten ist R2 Gold Wert um Gewichte zu suchen. Anbei ein paar Bilder. Fast original zustand bis auf Carbon Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## RedFlash (13. Oktober 2022)

@Alfo84

Sehr schönes Bike und gelungene Fotos 👍

Die Farbe kommt richtig gut 👌

Viele Gewichte der OEM Teile kann ich leider nicht beisteuern, hab beim Umbau leider nicht alle Teile gewogen.

Folgende Gewichte hab ich noch parat:


Innenlager: 136gr
Kurbel komplett: 834gr
Rahmen in L mit Kettenführung und Schaltzughülle: 1230gr
Laufrad vorne: 2173gr
Laufrad hinten: 2358gr (mit Reifen, Schlauch, Bremsscheiben, ohne Kassette)
Federgabel: 1574gr (inkl. Lockout)

Das Bike hat viel Potenzial beim Gewicht, ich bin jetzt bei ca 8,5kg mit Starrgabel

Mehr folgt bald in meinem Aufbau-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfo84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Dank dir. Die Kurbel ist wieder mal ein Brocken.. Eine SLX Kurbel mit Alu Kettenblatt spart da fast 300gr ein für knapp über 100€. Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal schauen ob ich bei den Shimano Antriebsteilen bleiben kann. Mein 1150gr Laufradsatz hat einen XD Freilauf. Ich hoffe die bestellte GX Kassette läuft akzeptabel mit dem XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## RedFlash (13. Oktober 2022)

Klar, SRAM Kassette und Shimano Schaltwerk funktioniert problemlos, habe ich auch ne Zeit lang gefahren.


----------



## Alfo84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Das beruhigt mich. Bei der Gabel könnte man ja sicher den Raceday Dämpfer einbauen um Gewicht zu sparen. Das Innenlager ist ja auch echt schwer.. Wenn es nur kein Pressfit wäre  🤪


----------



## RedFlash (13. Oktober 2022)

Das Innenlager ist leider kein reines PF, sondern ein threated PF, also eingeschraubt. Beim Ausbau hab ich mich echt abgemüht und auch zweimal das falsche Werkzeug bestellt bevor es gepasst hat. Jetzt hab ich ein Original Cannondale PF Lager eingepresst, das nur 74gr wiegt.


----------



## Alfo84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin gerade aber ein wenig verwirrt. Haben nicht alle Shimano Kurbel 24mm Wellen?


----------



## RedFlash (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja, Shimano Hollowtech Kurbeln haben 24mm, ich hab aber eine Hollowgram mit 30mm Achse verbaut und musste deshalb das Lager tauschen. Ich habe zuerst eine XT FC-8120 Kurbel verbauen wollen, was aber nicht gepasst hat, da die verbaute OEM Kurbel scheinbar anders aufgebaut ist. Die Achse der XT Kurbel ist leider zu kurz. Es passt also nicht unbedingt jede Shimano Kurbel. ☝️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leomax96 (13. Oktober 2022)

Mir war @RedFlash auch schon behilflich was die Kurbel-Kompatibilität beim scalpel ht angeht  .Das ist echt ein bisschen frustrierend, da die verbaute Kurbel super schwer ist, aber durch den pf30-83 Standard des Innenlagers die Auswahl an Alternativen auch recht beschaulich ist.
Würde auch gerne eine SLX-Kurbel verbauen, aber Shimano stellt für die 83mm Breite nur DH-Kurbeln her. 
Alternativen, die ich gefunden habe, sind die Leonardi Kurbel, Raceface Kurbeln und die Cannondale Kurbeln.

Kann noch das Gewicht der Griffe beisteuern. Sind bei mir zusammen genau auf 100 Gramm gekommen. Da kann man einfach und günstig ein paar Gramm sparen


----------



## Rubin (13. Oktober 2022)

Leomax96 schrieb:


> Mir war @RedFlash auch schon behilflich was die Kurbel-Kompatibilität beim scalpel ht angeht  .Das ist echt ein bisschen frustrierend, da die verbaute Kurbel super schwer ist, aber durch den pf30-83 Standard des Innenlagers die Auswahl an Alternativen auch recht beschaulich ist.
> Würde auch gerne eine SLX-Kurbel verbauen, aber Shimano stellt für die 83mm Breite nur DH-Kurbeln her.
> Alternativen, die ich gefunden habe, sind die Leonardi Kurbel, Raceface Kurbeln und die Cannondale Kurbeln.
> 
> Kann noch das Gewicht der Griffe beisteuern. Sind bei mir zusammen genau auf 100 Gramm gekommen. Da kann man einfach und günstig ein paar Gramm sparen


Mit ein bisschen Geduld findet man immer wieder Hollowgram-Kurbelarme (die Si, teilweise auch die erste SL) für unter 200€ auf Kleinanzeigen 😃 Braucht zwar auch noch Achse und so, aber passt halt gut, spart viel Gewicht und ist super steif.


----------



## Leomax96 (13. Oktober 2022)

Rubin schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Geduld findet man immer wieder Hollowgram-Kurbelarme (die Si, teilweise auch die erste SL) für unter 200€ auf Kleinanzeigen 😃 Braucht zwar auch noch Achse und so, aber passt halt gut, spart viel Gewicht und ist super steif.


Ja Danke! Das ist auch mein aktueller Plan. Denke aber, dass ich erst die Laufräder wechseln werde. Da dürfte man sicher den größten Unterschied spüren.


----------



## Alfo84 (13. Oktober 2022)

Die Slx 7120 ist doch für 55mm Kettenlinie gedacht. Ist die trotzdem zu kurz? Gibt ja dann noch die 7130.

Hab heute noch ein wenig geschraubt. Original Sattelstütze mit dem Fabric Sattel 686gr getauscht mit Sq Lab 610 Carbon und PRC Carbon Sattelstütze 355gr. Laufradsatz auch getauscht mit Galfer Scheiben und GX Kassette. Bin nun mit Xtr Pedalen und Fidlock Flaschenhalter bei 9,9kg in L mit der Handwaage.


----------



## Leomax96 (13. Oktober 2022)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Die Slx 7120 ist doch für 55mm Kettenlinie gedacht. Ist die trotzdem zu kurz? Gibt ja dann noch die 7130.
> 
> Hab heute noch ein wenig geschraubt. Original Sattelstütze mit dem Fabric Sattel 686gr getauscht mit Sq Lab 610 Carbon und PRC Carbon Sattelstütze 355gr. Laufradsatz auch getauscht mit Galfer Scheiben und GX Kassette. Bin nun mit Xtr Pedalen und Fidlock Flaschenhalter bei 9,9kg in L mit der Handwaage.


Bin da kein Experte aber die M 7120 ist zwar für eine 55 mm Kettenlinie aber bei einer Tretlagerbreite von 73mm. Das scalpel ht hat aber 83mm.
Wie es mit der M7130 aussieht bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die ist zwar auch für 73mm Innenlager aber durch die breitere Kettenlinie evtl mit Spacern machbar.

Auf welche Laufräder bist du umgestiegen?


----------



## RedFlash (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja, echt blöd, dass die anderen Shimano Kurbeln nicht einfach passen bzw. passend gemacht werden können. Bei der FC-M8120 haben im Endeffekt 3mm gefehlt. Bei der OEM Kurbel ist scheinbar die Kettenblattaufnahme anders, da beide Achsen 120mm lang sind. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Achslänge bei den xx30er Kurbeln ausschaut. Da könnte es mit der 55er Kettenlinie ggf passen, wenn die Achse 3mm mehr Luft bietet. Dann braucht man aber auch 3 x 3mm Spacer.
Wäre ne günstigere Alternative zur Hollowgram gewesen, die kommt schon arg teuer, wenn man neben den Kurbelarmen noch das Innenlager, Achse, ggf Spacer und Kettenblatt dazu rechnet, ist man mindestens 400€ los.


----------



## Duffy71 (14. Oktober 2022)

Moin,
ich habe mein HT4 im Juni 22 bekommen. Eigentlich war die Anschaffung eines 3ers geplant, was aber irgendwie nie den Weg zu meinem Händler gefunden hat. So wurde es halt das 4er.
Der LRS wurde direkt getauscht, genau wie die Bremse. Mittlerweile sind auch die Reifen runter und wurden gegen den guten alten Aspen ersetzt. Im aktuellen Zustand liegt das Gewicht bei 10,9 Kg. 
Geplant ist über den Winter der Tausch der Kurbel inkl. eines anderen Zahnkranzes. Ob auch noch andere Teile getauscht werden weiß ich momentan noch nicht.
Da ich keine Rennen fahre sondern eher sportlichere Touren reicht mir das dann wahrscheinlich auch aus.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Alfo84 (14. Oktober 2022)

Leomax96 schrieb:


> Bin da kein Experte aber die M 7120 ist zwar für eine 55 mm Kettenlinie aber bei einer Tretlagerbreite von 73mm. Das scalpel ht hat aber 83mm.
> Wie es mit der M7130 aussieht bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die ist zwar auch für 73mm Innenlager aber durch die breitere Kettenlinie evtl mit Spacern machbar.
> 
> Auf welche Laufräder bist du umgestiegen?



Ich habe gestern mal R2 Bike angeschrieben ob die eine Idee haben.

Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir garnicht so sicher was ich da habe    Habe die gebraucht gekauft von einem gesponsorten Marathon Fahrer der jetzt für Kona fährt. Auf jedenfall sind sie super leicht und mit meinem 72kg sollte ich keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Alfo84 (14. Oktober 2022)

Also das mit der Kurbel lässt mir keine Ruhe. Irgendwie muss das mit einer Shimano Kurbel gehen..


----------



## Rubin (14. Oktober 2022)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Also das mit der Kurbel lässt mir keine Ruhe. Irgendwie muss das mit einer Shimano Kurbel gehen..


Das Werksteam von Cannondale hatte schon beim F-Si 2018 diese XTR-Kurbel verbaut. Das damals leider noch vorhandene Ai hat neben dem Durchmesser der Welle den Shimano-Einbau quasi unmöglich gemacht. Es gab aber wohl Spezialanfertigungen von Shimano mit 30mm-Welle, an die wir Normalsterbliche nicht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedFlash (14. Oktober 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob eventuell die neue XTR FC-M9125 oder gar die FC-M9130 passt. Dafür müsste die Achse mindestens 123mm lang sein oder aber die DirectMount Aufnahme so, dass das Kettenblatt weiter aussen läuft. Irgendwie gehts bestimmt, allerdings sind die Kurbeln des Teams natürlich meistens Sonderanfertigungen zumal die ja auch 38er Kettenblätter fahren.


----------



## Alfo84 (16. Oktober 2022)

zwei Spacer links. Für rechts hatte ich gerade leider keinen zur Hand. Ist die 7100.

Aktuelles Gewicht ohne Pedale mit der blei Kurbel


----------



## RedFlash (16. Oktober 2022)

@Alfo84 

Bist du sicher dass das mit der Kurbel so passt? 

Stimmt die Kettenlinie und ist der Abstand der Kurbelarme zur Rahmenmitte identisch? 

Das wäre dann natürlich super, wenn dem so wäre 👍


----------



## Leomax96 (18. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Laufräder am scalpel ht 4 bereits mit Tubeless-Tape abgeklebt sind?


----------



## Alfo84 (18. Oktober 2022)

Leomax96 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Laufräder am scalpel ht 4 bereits mit Tubeless-Tape abgeklebt sind?


 Bei mir ja


----------



## Leomax96 (18. Oktober 2022)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Bei mir ja


Danke


----------



## Rubin (19. Oktober 2022)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob eventuell die neue XTR FC-M9125 oder gar die FC-M9130 passt. Dafür müsste die Achse mindestens 123mm lang sein oder aber die DirectMount Aufnahme so, dass das Kettenblatt weiter aussen läuft. Irgendwie gehts bestimmt, allerdings sind die Kurbeln des Teams natürlich meistens Sonderanfertigungen zumal die ja auch 38er Kettenblätter fahren.


Die 9125 und 9130 haben v.A. noch mehr Q-Faktor, den ihr am Scalpel HT doch echt nicht braucht. Ich hab zumindest eine XTR FC-M9120 hier, da ist die Achse schon 3 mm länger als bei der 9100.
Und ich hab zwar leider kein Scalpel HT, aber ein F-Si, in dem aktuell keine Kurbel steckt. Könnte also mal ansatzweise rumprobieren und messen.

Hat jemand von euch denn aktuell im Scalpel HT ein Lager verbaut, in das eine Shimano-Kurbel mit 24mm-Welle rein passt? @Alfo84 Du, oder, mit der SLX-Kurbel? Falls ja, welches Lager ist es und wie breit baut es?

@RedFlash Du meintest, mit einer 8120 war die Achse 3 mm zu kurz?

Edit: Wenn laut Shimano-Dokument die FC-M9125 schon drei statt einem 3mm-Spacer wie bei der 9120 braucht, heißt das für mich aber auch, dass die Achse 6 mm länger ist...


----------



## RedFlash (19. Oktober 2022)

Das verbaute Innenlager ist ein verschraubtes PF30 Innenlager. Ich habe eine Breite von 86mm gemessen von Lagerschale bis Lagerschale. Beim FC-M8120 hatte ich auf der Antriebsseite zusätzlich zum werkseitig verbauten Spacer zusätzlich einen 3mm Spacer verbaut. Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite wären neben dem werkseitig verbauten Spacer noch zwei 3mm Shimano Spacer nötig gewesen, um gleiche Abstände zur Rahmenmitte zu gewährleisten. Das hätte dann aber dazu geführt, dass der Q-Faktor noch größer geworden wäre. Außerdem wäre der Klemmbereich für den Kurbelarm dann zu klein. Passt also nicht wirklich. Kann mir deshalb auch nicht vorstellen, dass die SLX FC-M7100 von Alfo richtig passt.


----------



## Rubin (19. Oktober 2022)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Das verbaute Innenlager ist ein verschraubtes PF30 Innenlager. Ich habe eine Breite von 86mm gemessen von Lagerschale bis Lagerschale. Beim FC-M8120 hatte ich auf der Antriebsseite zusätzlich zum werkseitig verbauten Spacer zusätzlich einen 3mm Spacer verbaut. Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite wären neben dem werkseitig verbauten Spacer noch zwei 3mm Shimano Spacer nötig gewesen, um gleiche Abstände zur Rahmenmitte zu gewährleisten. Das hätte dann aber dazu geführt, dass der Q-Faktor noch größer geworden wäre. Außerdem wäre der Klemmbereich für den Kurbelarm dann zu klein. Passt also nicht wirklich. Kann mir deshalb auch nicht vorstellen, dass die SLX FC-M7100 von Alfo richtig passt.


Die gleichen Abstände zur Rahmenmitte wären mir erstmal egal. Damals mit Vierkant spielte es doch auch keine Rolle, wenn der eine Arm dichter an einer Kettenstrebe war als der andere.
Und wieso hätten Spacer einen Einfluss auf den Q-Faktor gehabt? Der ist doch durch die Länge der Welle gegeben und konstant.

Vorausgesetzt man kann die Kurbel verbauen ohne dass sie an der Kettenstrebe schleift, wäre doch lediglich die richtige Kettenlinie einzustellen. Und falls das nicht geht, kann man bspw. Garbaruk-Kettenblätter einfach umgedreht verbauen, um von der Kettenstrebe weg zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfo84 (19. Oktober 2022)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Kann mir deshalb auch nicht vorstellen, dass die SLX FC-M7100 von Alfo richtig passt.


Ne das tut es auch nicht. Dachte das wäre anhand der Fotos offensichtlich 🙈 Ich kann dir Kurbelachse der von Cannondale verbauten Shimano Kurbel vermessen. Dann kann Rubin das mit seiner vergleichen.


----------



## Alfo84 (20. Oktober 2022)

Spacer Antriebsseite: 




Spacer links:


----------



## Rubin (20. Oktober 2022)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1571763
> 
> Spacer Antriebsseite:
> Anhang anzeigen 1571764
> ...


Danke! Meine Kurbelachse kommt morgen hoffentlich irgendwann...


----------



## Alfo84 (31. Oktober 2022)

Rubin schrieb:


> Danke! Meine Kurbelachse kommt morgen hoffentlich irgendwann...



Gibt es bei dir etwas neues?


----------



## marco2 (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich hake mich mal in the Thread ein. Hat schon jemand geschafft, eine andere Shimano Kurbel zu montieren und das mit den normalen Spacern? 
Ich hab die XT 8120 versucht und diese kleinen Schrauben an der Innenseite vom Kettenblatt schleifen am Rahmen, während die Zähne eine gute Kettenlinie aufweisen. Also könnte es gar nicht an der Kurbel liegen, sondern an der Konstruktion vom Kettenblatt?


----------

